# Mailinglisten-Software Majordomo verrät Dateiinhalte



## Newsfeed (3 Februar 2011)

Durch eine Directory-Traversal-Schwachstelle lassen sich Inhalte von Dateien auf dem Server anzeigen. Die Lücke lässt sich sogar per Mail ausnutzen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

